
PinePhone $149 Linux Smartphone Could Support Ubuntu, Sailfish, Maemo, LuneOS - reddotX
https://liliputing.com/2019/06/pinephone-149-linux-smartphone-could-support-ubuntu-sailfish-maemo-luneos-and-more.html
======
greenyoda
> It’ll have four hardware kill switches for the BT/WiFi, modem, cameras, and
> microphone. They’ll be hidden under the back cover to keep you from toggling
> them accidentally.

Looks like they're very serious about security/privacy.

~~~
tomglynch
This is a great idea - though having it under the cover means it's difficult
to toggle and therefore people will keep cameras and mic's on all the time.

------
karmakaze
> 2GB RAM

I certainly hope they follow up with a model with higher specs.

I'm also not a fan of 2:1 displays which are for consumer scrollers (Instagram
etc) and not general use enabled by having a real OS.

------
reshie
the camera is bad but the rest is not bad especially for the price but as they
say also for the environment which is/will be the main draw plus the price
range. i am actually more interested in this at this price range; i'm not big
on putting down a lot on a smart phone.

